# Sightfished reds from the beach today..



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Been too long since i wet a line. Watched a school come in and threw them a twirl tail white jig. Fun stuff. Water was beautiful.

In other news. Some fuitcake was out there standing on a ladder on the first bar.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

how tall is that stepladder? looks like fun and i can picture starting a whole new type of fishing by adding things like rod holders and other stuff to the ladder that is assuming someone else hasn't already done that


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks like a good idea...nice fish!


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

Great Red!! I agree with the step ladder--add a cup holder and cooler and I could stand all day--


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

go down to flyfishing forum on here, he is a member of the forum


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> go down to flyfishing forum on here, he is a member of the forum



Yup, i was just breaking his balls.. We got out around 10 or so this morning. Think i might be jumping on the bus. Thing actually fishes well!! Better than a kayak, i hate to sit down while fishing.. 

Thing needs a depthfinder though. And a livewell.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

they have surf stands that u can buy , would be better then a ladder . it has rod holders and a seat . i dont know where u can buy one now-a days


----------



## WannaGoFishing (Feb 14, 2011)

It was my understanding that using a ladder would allow the poor man to fish for cobia. You could spot the schools of fish swimming by and cast in to them. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i dont think id want to fight a cobia from the top of a ladder haha. reds and specks definitley though


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ladder science*

That just proves that fishermen are the real geniuses of our society.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

^true dat


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

fulish850 said:


> they have surf stands that u can buy , would be better then a ladder . it has rod holders and a seat . i dont know where u can buy one now-a days


 Found this, it's about a year old...
http://www.corkin.com/listings/viewlisting.cfm?listingid=196846


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Boatjob1 said:


> Found this, it's about a year old...
> http://www.corkin.com/listings/viewlisting.cfm?listingid=196846


 
its similar to that but not the one im talking about, the one im talking about has a round stand with seat. GB tackles had it for sale one year and i was tempted to buy it but didnt hav $450 at the time .


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

$42 at Lowes, and it only weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ladders*

I have a friend who has a couple of ladders he modified for the surf. Kills Pompano sight fishing when the run is on. His son also caught a Cobia from a ladder last year. Not typical, but it does happen. It was posted on the forum. They take a lot of flack for the ladders, but also catch a ton of fish!

I'm more into the simplicity of surf fishing. Too much trouble and equipment for me.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i saw two dudes fishing off ladders this weekend out at ft pickens, ill have to try it one day


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

OK I tried the surf ladder thing about ten years ago & I'm here to tell you it wont work if there is any surf at all. Every wave sank it another inch or so - I thought it was working great & I was some kinda genius - but - I didn't notice it until my 10' step ladder was buried about 30" in the sand in 5' of water. I almost had to leave it - took almost an hour to get it out and almost ruined the ladder. Might work if there is 0 wave action but I'll never try it again!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have one of the gulf breeze stands....it works great! I would guess its because each leg has a round "foot" which keeps it from sinking in the sand.....now if i could just get somebody to carry it out to the big gun???


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

a post a pic


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

sounds like a hassle with all the beer and all.....


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> i saw two dudes fishing off ladders this weekend out at ft pickens, ill have to try it one day


That was us i believe (me & my brother) got a few hits but not much to talk about it works great, my ladder didnt sink to far in the sand and i know there was atleast 2 foot seas with the occassional 4 footer almost knocking me over but still pretty sturdy.You have to go with light gear 1 or 2 rods but it sure works good.Cant wait for the pomp run see yall out there.Tight lines:thumbsup:


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

mikesmith34 said:


> sounds like a hassle with all the beer and all.....


 
:thumbup: Yep...where would I put the beer :thumbup:


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems too much overkill, you have factor in tides, wind, even water clarity and maybe you might catch a few more fish normally you would not catch, plus there is some nasty critter you probaly catch while ya up there....imagine trying to take a sting ray or kitty-cat on a 10 footer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DO NOT let me discourage anyone - this just didnt work for me, others are doing it & it seems to be working - take a look at the list below:
possible things that I may have done wrong
(1) 10' step ladder is way bigger than normal (most are 6')
(2) ladder was wood & very heavy (much heavier than fiberglass or aluminum)
(3) It was spring time and I was still carrying my extra layer of winter fat, plus, with the ten footer I was completely above the water (at least to start with)


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol....I don't think anyone discourage....hell probaly few picking out rod holders to thier PIMP'OUT ladder as we speak...putting some Chrome spinning rod holders and Candy paint finish...."redfish blue" on mines!!!! O comes with a Potlickin' detector:shifty: for the "Haterz",too.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

FATBOYSLIMM said:


> Lol....I don't think anyone discourage....hell probaly few picking out rod holders to thier PIMP'OUT ladder as we speak...putting some Chrome spinning rod holders and Candy paint finish...."redfish blue" on mines!!!! O comes with a Potlickin' detector:shifty: for the "Haterz",too.


LOL....Got the crome and candy paint job on mine:whistling:See yall out there:thumbup:


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

How did you see the one I'm buildin' home boy


----------



## 1jimbo (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice fish! Actually saw a Jon boat rigged with a stepladder off Orange Beach last Cobia season!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

1jimbo said:


> Nice fish! Actually saw a Jon boat rigged with a stepladder off Orange Beach last Cobia season!!


Saw one like that years ago while fishing from the pier - everyone saw it coming and we all got a laugh, when it went past the end everyone started dying laughing, taped to the back of the 5hp outboard was a piece of card board with "USS WET DREAM" written in magic marker.... we almost fell off the pier!


----------

